# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  يا إخوان هذا رقم شيخ رقيه شرعيه بالرياض من وزارة الأوقاف

## ابو زكريا فهد السبيعي

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.  يا إخواني هذا شيخ يرقي عينته وزارة الأوقاف بالرياض في المستشفى من يريد رقمه فهذا هو 0534242483 الرجاء من الإخوان نشره لعل هناك أحد مريض أو مسحور محتاج للرقيه الشرعيه

----------

